# Room or apartment for rent in Plymouth area?



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello, 

Current reserve officer that is being sent to the FT Academy in Plymouth. I am just posting to see if there is any room availability or an apartment for rent by another police Officer in that area. Otherwise I’ll be living at my parents that is roughly 40 mins away not including traffic. Please PM or ask for my phone # if you’d like to speak with me. I am 26, about to turn 27 in January. 

Thank you in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The hotel right across from the academy wasn't too bad .Wonder if they give you a flat rate ?

Of course only did it for one week while doing in service. 

Checked out the KOA up the street .

Thought about renting one of their cabins

They were more expensive than the damn hotel !!!

Plymouth is a big town. Should be able to find something.

P,S. Good luck


----------

